# Cowan Lake boat docks



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I have heard conflicting reports. Are the boat docks at Cowan Lake open? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew (May 21, 2011)

I was wondering about the campground one myself. The floating docks by the marina are not in (as of last week) but open.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

The marina docks are in, unless they’re not done. All the pontoons that were in the lot are in the water. No to hijack your thread but is Cowan now idle for motors over 9.9?


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

No Cowan still has the 9.9 limit.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmmph. I’ve seen more boats using motors 10+hp in a few trips this year than I have in the last two years combined. I’m not one to be petty or complaining because they are all idling and keeping distance...compared to one 9.9 that would have capsized me if I hadn’t unanchored and turned into the wake


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I heard you are aloud to idle with motors over 9.9. I'm not sure if the docks are in but I see a lot of boats out. They are getting on the water somehow.


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

The docks still weren't in as of last Thursday down my the marina. Other lakes are allowing you to idle with motors over 9.9 but Cowan isn't one of them. Of course this doesn't mean that individuals wont do it. It is clearly post no motors over 9.9.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

ODNR.. says all 10 hp lakes are idle speed for boats with larger motors. Go to Parks and Watercraft/inland lakes/10 up limits..scroll to bottom of page.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/cowanlake#activities
I think it is still 10 hp



Lil Crappie said:


> Go to Parks and Watercraft/inland lakes/10 up limits..scroll to bottom of page


 There is an asterisk on Acton and Burr oak designating them idle with larger motors but not on Cowan.
_Acton Lake (Butler & Preble Counties)*

Beach City Lake (Tuscarawas County)

Burr Oak Lake (Morgan County)*

Charles Mill Lake (Richland County)

Clark Lake (Clark County)

Clendening Lake (Harrison County)

Clouse Lake (Perry County)

Cowan Lake (Clinton County)
*Boats with higher horsepower are permitted at these lakes as long as they are operated at idle speed/no wake._
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have noticed a lot of guys idling with their big motors..,.,,,,if they are going to allow that, why did I waste my hard earned money on an 8hp tiller specifically for Cowan?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> I have noticed a lot of guys idling with their big motors..,.,,,,if they are going to allow that, why did I waste my hard earned money on an 8hp tiller specifically for Cowan?


I'd hate for that small lake to get too full of boats. Always reminded me of a remote northern lake.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

garhtr said:


> http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/cowanlake#activities
> I think it is still 10 hp
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Did not see the asterisk. Thank you!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lil Crappie said:


> Did not see the asterisk.


 That page is confusing, almost like they're trying to mislead boaters.
This link (same page) is all they needed---- Gov't 
*Unlimited Horsepower with "No Wake" Speed Limit*
Acton Lake (Preble/Butler Counties)
Aldrich Pond Wildlife Area (Sandusky County)
Aquillla Lake Wildlife Area (Geauga County)
Burr Oak Lake (Morgan County)
Clearfork Reservoir (Richland & Morrow Counties)
Forked Run Lake (Meigs County)
Fulton Pond (Fulton County)
Harrison Lake (Fulton County)
Jackson Lake (Jackson County)
Killdeer Plains Wildlife Area (Wyandot County)
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

